# Wading Boots



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Looking for some opinion on wading boots. Always used neoprene waders with built in boots in the past but got a pair of breathable stocking foot waders recently. Wondering what you guys use and like and why. Also what kind of soles work best in our rivers and streams.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 2 pairs of Simms boots. I wear rubber soles with Simms carbide studs. They are comfortable and extremely durable! I wear a size 9 shoe and have found that a 10 or 10.5 wading boot gives me room for socks and the neoprene stockings of the waders.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Duplicate post!


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

mountainbikingrn said:


> I have 2 pairs of Simms boots. I wear rubber soles with Simms carbide studs. They are comfortable and extremely durable! I wear a size 9 shoe and have found that a 10 or 10.5 wading boot gives me room for socks and the neoprene stockings of the waders.


I was leaning towards rubber soles but it seems the majority of the wading boots for sale have felt soles. Seems like it would be slippery. Thanks for your input


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree you can’t go wrong with a pair of Simms. Excellent boots. I’d also encourage you to outfit them with Gripstuds. These makie wading our Ohio rivers much easier


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

My strong recommendation is for rubber soles with studs. I used to wear felt soles but the banks of the lake erie tribs are crazy slippery when they're wet and muddy. A couple seasons ago I fell twice and I was just standing still -- I was standing on a gentle slope and my feet slipped right out from under me.

I have been wearing Korkers boots for a number of seasons now and like them because you can change soles. I can wear plain rubber soles if I'm in a boat, and then change to studded soles if I'm wading. I also have a pair of soles with ice cleats for those days with a lot of ice on the trails.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

There's not even an argument,KORKERS are the only way to go.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Tested out my Korkers Greenbacks today in the Rock around Berea area. No luck on steel but the boots were awesome!


----------



## NWOutdoorsman (Mar 25, 2019)

Agree on the Simms rubber sole with cleats. Have had mine for 11 years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I've tried a few brands over the years and really like my current boots. They're Simms Freestone. I'd recommend going and trying some on, the problem is finding a retail place that has several brands/models to compare. The best selection I could find near me, and really wasn't a huge variety, was the Backpackers Shop in Sheffield, OH.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

I just picked up a pair of Simms flyweight boots with rubber soles and added studs... they feel like walking in keen hiking shoes compared to my Chita felt boots

really light and hold great, fantastic if you like to walk a lot


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

In the Winter, I use my rubber ice fishing "creepers" over a pair of knee high 400 mg/insulated boots from TSC(these already come with a deep lug sole). With a thick pair of wool socks, my feet don't get cold and grip is excellent. These get me far enough into the water to cast w/o catching tree limbs, and like someone mentioned previously, if you need deeper, you may be "standing" where the fish could be! I find I get a better, longer, perpendicular to the current drift with this rig. (Con-you won't be making any river crossings however!) I always see people catching numerous steelhead right from the bank, so I feel I have an "edge" on them.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> In the Winter, I use my rubber ice fishing "creepers" over a pair of knee high 400 mg/insulated boots from TSC(these already come with a deep lug sole). With a thick pair of wool socks, my feet don't get cold and grip is excellent. These get me far enough into the water to cast w/o catching tree limbs, and like someone mentioned previously, if you need deeper, you may be "standing" where the fish could be! I find I get a better, longer, perpendicular to the current drift with this rig. (Con-you won't be making any river crossings however!) I always see people catching numerous steelhead right from the bank, so I feel I have an "edge" on them.


I agree with you on knee boots. The best part of waders thou is if you fall and they keep you warmer.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> I was leaning towards rubber soles but it seems the majority of the wading boots for sale have felt soles. Seems like it would be slippery. Thanks for your input


Problem with felt soles is there are being outlawed around the country on streams and rivers. Invasive algae from one river gets carried on the soles into another. If you might go out of state save yourself the hassle and buy rubber soles with studs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree! If you travel to a state with Didymo, aka rock snot, then you will understand why felt soles are not a rivers friend. Saw it in WV and my waders still show the dilute bleach treatment colors!


----------



## WalleyeWarrior524 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just bought a pair of frogg toggs steelheaders... they are bad***, very satisfied with the purchase


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought a pair of korker double haul I think. They were $120. Came with the clingy sole, and felt sole. I have had them for 4 years and no complaints at all. I went one size up and wish I would have went two sizes up as I wear 2-3 pairs of socks in the winter. They are pretty tight with two pair of socks... I think they shrink a little after they get wet and dry multiple times. They have outlasted two pair of waders.


----------

